# Herping in Kangaroo Valley, NSW south coast



## anothergecko (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,

This will be my first post to this forum so hope it works! 

I've been out quite a bit recently looking for reptiles in my local area, Kangaroo Valley on the NSW south coast, about 150km south of Sydney. The weather has been great for reptiles the last few weeks, and I've noticed quite a few species taking advantage of the weather. 

Both _Lampropholis_ species (_L. delicata_ and _L. guichenoti_) have been active, as well as Southern Water Skink (_Eulamprus heatwolei_), Wall Skink (_Cryptoblepharus virgatus_), and Red-throated Skink (_Acritoscincus playtnotus_). Copper-tailed Skinks (_Ctenotus taeniolatus_) appear to still be hibernating, as I've found many underneath rocks on dirt at the top of the escarpment.

Several snakes are already on the move. This Red-bellied Black Snake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_) ignored my presence, and allowed me to approach to within 3m. However, the Diamond Python (_Morelia spilota spilota_) below, was not so impressed, and almost forced me off the edge of a cliff!







Today I took advantage of the sun and herped a few spots in the valley. A monstrous Lace Monitor (_Varanus varius_) was observed on top a rock outcrop, and slept as we photographed it. 




Soon after, we found our first snake of the day, a Small-eyed Snake (_Cryptophis nigrescens_), which was then followed by a little gem. Broad-headed Snakes (_Hoplocephalus bungaroides_) are my favourite species of all animals, and I am thrilled each time I see one. This little male was very cooperative, and he was soon left to enjoy his nicely heated rock.




Cheers,

Nigel


----------



## Jakee (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice work mate.
Top photos


----------



## Acrochordus (Aug 12, 2009)

Great shots, nice broad head deffinatly one snake i want to find and photograph.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Aug 12, 2009)

Good job mate look forward to seeing some more posts from you!!


----------



## slacker (Aug 12, 2009)

First post and you've got a field shot of a Hop.... nicely done


----------



## Dusty62 (Aug 12, 2009)

Great finds there and very nice photgraphy work too!!!


----------



## pythons73 (Aug 12, 2009)

The Broad Headed was a very good find,as were the others.....


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 12, 2009)

Anothergecko, nice lacie find! I've tried finding lacies around Kangaroo Valley, but without success. They seem to be very common around Nowra/Morton NP, though. 

Can I ask where abouts you saw this lacie?


----------



## anothergecko (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks serpenttounge,

Unfortunately this particular Lacie was on private property, so I can't tell you exactly where I saw it. However, they are quite common in the western parts of the valley. The Tallowa Dam picnic area usually has some nice ones that scrounge around for food. You often see them crossing the road during warm weather as you head out to the dam as well, on Tallowa Dam Rd.

Heath Monitors are a bit more scarce, but are sometimes seen along this road as well.

Nigel


----------



## snakekid666 (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 12, 2009)

anothergecko said:


> Thanks serpenttounge,
> 
> Unfortunately this particular Lacie was on private property, so I can't tell you exactly where I saw it. However, they are quite common in the western parts of the valley. The Tallowa Dam picnic area usually has some nice ones that scrounge around for food. You often see them crossing the road during warm weather as you head out to the dam as well, on Tallowa Dam Rd.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, i've been to Tallowa Dam a few times as it looks like a typical lacie spot, however I have never seen one there. Last time I was there it was closed for construction work.

I've also tried Bendeela camping ground, but no luck.


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 12, 2009)

Nigel,

Excellent report. Looks like you are finding lots of herps already.

I am curious as to how you are separating E. heatwolei from E. quoyii. Are you using the colour of the anterior margin of the ear opening or something else? I find Eulamprus to be a difficult genus.

Regards,
David


----------



## W.T.BUY (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow great finds and Great pics.


----------



## anothergecko (Aug 12, 2009)

*Eulamprus*

David, 

For the most part, I find _Eulamprus heatwolei_ and _E. quoyii_ are reasonably easy to differentiate. Generally, it is uncommon to find the two species living sympatrically, however, at Barren Grounds Nature Reserve and Budderoo National Park, I have observed both species. On one occasion, _E. heatwolei_ were living on one side of a friend's driveway, while _E. quoyii_ lived on the other!

_E. heatwolei_ are much darker overall, with lots more black spots on the top of the head, body and sides. They also lack the golden stripe that runs from the eye over the shoulder, which is usally visible on _E. quoyii_. There are probably other features that seperate them, but the way I ID _E. heatwolei_ from _E. quoyii_ is by it's darker colour, lots of spots, and lack of obvious stripe above the forearm. I've included two pics of both species seen at Barren Grounds on the same day. From my experience at Barren Grounds, _E. heatwolei_ outnumber _E. quoyii_ quite considerably, especially on the Griffith Trail.

Hope this helps!

Nigel


----------



## webcol (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, the RBBS looks great!


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

good stuff, the broad headed must have been a buzz to find - good post, look forward to more 

cheers HK.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 12, 2009)

Mate congrats on the Broad Headed, that is one speccy find. The other animals are tops too (I'm still yet to see a wild Diamond), but that BHS does it for me mate.


----------



## moloch05 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the excellent info and pics about the Eulamprus.

Regards,
David


----------



## reptiledude1 (Aug 13, 2009)

nice pics mate top job


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 6, 2009)

excellent pics, what other snake species did you see and do you have any more pics, was a great read. thanks.


----------

